# 2011 Sydney to Hobart



## chrism33 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just watched the start of the Sydney to Hobart race. Great spectacle.

If anyone is interested, there is a real time yacht tracker here....
Rolex Sydney Hobart Yacht Race 2011.. Yacht Tracker

http://rolexsydneyhobart.com/default.asp

Wild Oats XI is leading despite having the electric mainsheet winch fail just before the start. Poor buggers must have had to wind on manually ;-)


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Go Jessica Watson and Co


----------



## OlderandWiser (Dec 13, 2008)

I second that. Heard she was leading her class


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well Loyal managed to pull off Line Honours.

Great finish.


----------

